# The super market! You want to see this



## Toni Marie (Aug 5, 2008)

I took these pictures at my part-time job. I work at Super Saver a big super market in lincoln. I asked my boss before shooting, I think he had a hard time not laughing when I asked. When shooting I had a few people asking why I was doing this, and my answer was because it was different and not everyone does this. I just though they would make some cool still life shots. I hope that you enjoy them!!!


1)








2)







3)







4)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






5)









6)










7)


----------



## maytay20 (Aug 5, 2008)

I like them!  4,5 and 7 are my favorites!


----------



## Easy_Target (Aug 5, 2008)

GUMMI WORMS! <3


----------



## Toni Marie (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks!!! I really like the gumballs the best, because I chew so much of it.


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 5, 2008)

I always like market shots! The gumballs and gummi worms are my faves here (the pics that is!)


----------



## Crazydad (Aug 5, 2008)

Great, now I'm hungry for gummy worms. 

Call me weird, but I really like #5, can't say why....


----------



## manaheim (Aug 5, 2008)

Somehow I'm confused and have an overwhelming desire for a camera-toting squirrel tossed in a lovely fruit and gummy worm salad. 

(BTW, I really liked the gumballs...)


----------



## Toni Marie (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm so glad that ya'll liked the shots. I really must say I love all of them.


----------



## LWW (Aug 6, 2008)

Now I'm hungry.

LWW


----------



## K_Pugh (Aug 6, 2008)

good idea for a little series! nicely done, too.. 

#3 will pop with a little saturation/contrast i think.. i like the lines of different colours.


----------



## Toni Marie (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks!! I had alot of fun shooting these pictures.


----------



## photocrazy (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm a total noob , so my comments may not be that valid. 
I think 5 & 7 were the best in the group. I also like 4 but the blurry part in the back takes it away a little bit from the picture. And, 2 is also pretty nice.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 9, 2008)

Oh man. I've been to that supermarket!

My grandparents lived on B st.


----------



## Hybridatomsk (Aug 9, 2008)

How do you take photos in a public place such as a restaurant,supermarket,etc?Esp. around store employees.


----------



## Toni Marie (Aug 9, 2008)

You need to ask the store manager, as for the store emplyees they just look at you like your stupid most of the time. I haven't tryed a restaurant and don't know if I'll even try to.


----------



## kombizz (Aug 10, 2008)

as a starter not bad
what is the main course, I wonder?


----------



## fug.li (Aug 10, 2008)

DOF seems to have worked great on 4. Good ones...


----------



## Toni Marie (Aug 10, 2008)

Well It sounds kind of funny I'm going to put them in my kitchen at some point in time. I'm always to busy it seems because if I'm not working I'm shooting.

  Thanks I like the DOF.


----------



## DRoberts (Aug 12, 2008)

Love em...great work!


----------



## Toni Marie (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks!!


----------



## Jedo_03 (Aug 13, 2008)

Okay - well 3 things here...

#1 - Now go back to your boss with 6x4 prints of all of these and suggest to him that (for a slight payrise) he could have these ENLARGED and use them at the store-front as advertisements...

#2 - (assuming that SuperSaver is national, and has and distributes a letterbox flyer of their produce on sale) ask your boss to nominate your photos to head office for inclusion in the flyer... (Head Office will be paying some other photographer to take pics.. so why not YOU..?)

#3- I'm in Australia, previously a Brit (but I'm alright now)... In Pic 3, what are the squat-looking peaches called? - I never saw a peach that shape before... usually, they're sorta round...

Jedo


----------



## LuckyStarPhotography (Aug 13, 2008)

Delicious work!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Toni Marie (Aug 13, 2008)

Super saver is not a national chain its only in Nebraska we have about 20 stores.
 The peaches in shot 3 are called saturn peaches I've never had them.


----------



## Chiller (Aug 14, 2008)

Great shots, but the gumball pic is my fave.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

